# Orbea Lobular



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I recently picked up a very nice Orbea Lobular. It's got 9 speed Dura Ace except for the calipers which are Centaur. What do you all know about this bike and what do you think?
It's fairly light and seems quite fast.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*ahhh... brings me back*



george kraushaar said:


> I recently picked up a very nice Orbea Lobular. It's got 9 speed Dura Ace except for the calipers which are Centaur. What do you all know about this bike and what do you think?
> It's fairly light and seems quite fast.


You have one of the finest alu frames made.. IMHO. It is pretty light and a few years back, it's known for its stiffness. In the Orbea lineup, it was only second to the Orbea Starship. They use the same material. What sets apart the two are the tube shapes/sizes. 

I would keep the DA 9  and probably post some pics.. what do you say?

Joe


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I rode the bike on our group ride today. The riders were really hammerin' and the bike allowed me to keep right up. The only problem is that I live in the mountains and I was the only rider without a compact crankset. I took the bike over to my LBS and the owner gave me a deal on an Interloc Mosaic carbon crankset. This should allow me to go up any hill that presents itself around here.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I've had a chance to ride a number of longer rides on the Lobular this week. It's really a very sweet all around bike with excellent handling and a very decent ride for aluminum. It's much more comfortable than the Cannondales I've owned. What it really does well is climb. It's very comfortable in that regard and I seem to be able to stay out of the saddle up long hills much longer than I could on my other bikes. Maybe it just fits me well.

There must not be many of these out there as I've had very few responses about this bike.


----------



## klr99 (Sep 4, 2004)

I have an Orbea Lobular that I bought used. My frame was used by Team Jelly Belly.

It's a very stiff and light frame. In it's time it was a much sought after frame. Climbs and sprints very well. It is now my second bike that I'll use for crits and 2 hour rides or less.

The longer rides will be on a Look 585.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Any ideas where the Lobular was made?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

george kraushaar said:


> Any ideas where the Lobular was made?


Alloy Orbeas were/are made in Malabia Spain in the Basque Country.
Been to the factory twice, very impressive.
Just don't tell them their Spanish


----------



## lckyby (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey, sorry to drag up such an old thread, but does anyone know what year the Lobular was put into production?

Thanks.


----------

